# Samba lässt Windows Clients nicht Ordner umbenennen



## mmadiesh (24. August 2008)

Hallo,

hoffe mal, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann. Mit google habe ich nämlich
aufgegeben....

Ich habe einen Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server mit Samba als PDC laufen auf dem
einige Benutzer angelegt sind. Die Anmeldung und die privaten
Verzeichnisse funktionieren auch super. Jetzt habe ich noch einen
weiteren Share gebraucht und wollte diesen einer Gruppe freigeben. Und
zwar auch nur dieser Gruppe. Also habe ich bei everyone alle Rechte weg
genommen und der neuen Gruppe aller Rechte gegeben. Das funktioniert
auch halbwegs. Die Benutzer können Verzeichnisse anlegen. Nur leider
nicht mehr umbenennen. Somit kann nur ein Ordner "Neuer Ordner" angelegt
werden. Danach kann mit diesem nichts mehr gemacht werden. In diesem
Ordner kann lustigerweise ganz normal gearbeitet werden. Hier können
weitere Ordner angelegt und auch umbenannt werden.
Was muss ich einstellen, damit es auf der obersten Share-Ebene ebenfalls
funktioniert?
Was mich total verwirrt: Mit einem Linux-Client funktioniert
alles. Nur ein Windows-Client macht es scheinbar anders.

Wäre super, wenn jemand ne Idee hätte :-D

Gruß

mmadiesh


----------



## Security (24. August 2008)

Püf mal die recht des Ordners.


```
ls -l
```
Und dann gegebenenfalls

```
sudo chmod 777 ./verschzeichniss
```
Denn der Windowsclient ist als Gast angemeldet und gehoert zur letzen gruppe und zum aendern braucht er die Rechte 7.


----------



## mmadiesh (24. August 2008)

Security hat gesagt.:


> Püf mal die recht des Ordners.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
777 geht nicht, da ich möchte, dass nur die Mitglieder der Gruppe auf die Freigabe zugreifen können.
Deswegen habe ich folgendes gemacht:


```
sudo groupadd gruppenname
```


```
sudo mkdir verzeichnis
```


```
sudo chown root:gruppenname verzeichnis
```


```
sudo chmod 770 verzeichnis
```

Dann habe ich die Benutzer in der Gruppen *gruppenname * hinzugefügt und dann habe ich die Freigabe in smb.conf Datei hinzugefügt.

Aber leider funktioniert es nicht, obwohl ich alles richtig gemacht habe.
Ich glaube, dass die Linux-Rechte(ACLs) nicht richtig auf WindowsXP-Machinen abgebildet werden.

mmadiesh


----------



## Security (25. August 2008)

Hm... mir fällt dann jetzt auch nichts mehr ein. Das Problem hatte ich auch noch nicht. Hast du es schonmal mit einem anderen Windows client versucht?


----------



## mmadiesh (27. August 2008)

Nein habe ich nicht mit einem anderen Windows client versucht aber vieleicht mache ich das.


----------



## jani143 (10. Januar 2010)

Selbes Problembild bei mir folgendermaßen gelöst:
Samba erwartet auf der Linux-Kiste das SetGID-Bit für Gruppenverzeichnisse (Verzeichnisse in der Gruppe).
Erst dann berücksichtigt es scheinbar die Gruppe statt des Eigentümers

```
# setzt drwxrws--- für alle Verzeichnisse unterhalb /verzeichnis
sudo find /verzeichnis -type d -exec chmod 2770 {} \;
```

damit Samba auch ordentliche Rechte anlegt muss in der smb.conf für die jeweilige Freigabe folgendes hinzugefügt werden:


> [groupshare]
> ...
> directory mask = 2770



Ich hoffe das hilft einigen, die Ordner nicht umbenennen aber anlegen, löschen und hineinschreiben können! 

MfG, Jan


----------

